#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phuket man does 24hour non stop bike ride for environmental awareness

## dirtydog

*Reinard rides again*
PHUKET: Luxembourg national and local environmental activist Marco Reinard is due to complete his 24-hour solo mountain bike marathon ride around Phuket at 4 pm today, arriving at Yoonique Stone bar, Nai Harn, the same place he set off from yesterday.

Marco’s ride for environmental awareness is part of his continuing campaign to create awareness of pollution and environmental issues facing Phuket and the world.

He set off on his mountain bike ride at 4 pm yesterday and should complete the ride at 4 pm today, having cycled 400km in 24 hours.

After his non-stop bike ride but before tucking into some well-earned refreshments, Marco is expected to announce his next project in November: a 5,000-mile journey from Burma to Taiwan on a custom-made Hobie catamaran.

Marco will be sailing with a Burmese sea gypsy that he befriended earlier this year and plans to complete the wind-powered trip in 100 days.

Marco’s environmental-awareness endeavors are sponsored by HotelTravel.com, who are providing the funding and equipment needed.

In July, Marco circumnavigated Phuket in a kayak, covering almost 200 kilometers in less than 20 hours. The journey was physically grueling and dangerous as he endured the strong waves common this time of year.

Phuket Gazette

----------

